# How long until my pot actually smells like pot and not like chlorophyll?



## NoOneInParticular

Okay, I know the thread title is kinda dumb but here goes:  I'm in the "brown bag" phase with my pot, getting ready to move it to jars.  But it still smells all green and chlorophyll-y like it did when I cut it down, just not as strong.  I'm a first timer and I didn't know if the smell goes away during the jar phase or what.  It smells like pot as well, but the green smell washes it right out.  I dried my pot in a high-humidity area (yes, yes I know bad idea but I had nowhere else to do it) and I didnt' know if I just completely screwed it up or if it would go away soon...

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## jmansweed

If you flushed your weed prior to chopping it down, you should have eliminated allot of the nutrients and hence chlorophyl. Extend your flushing length next time, harvest and dry extensively. Usually when I think it's done I'll give it one more day. Most weed when sqeezed at this point should smell great, but depending on the strain it could use a real sweating or curing to bring the smell out. The inner moisture needs to make it to the outside. Seal your slightly crispy weed and check it in a few hours or days depending on how dry it is. Once the buds are "kushy" to touch open the jar and let the moisture evaporate. Repeat this process intill the smell comes out. This could be a situation where improper drying can lead to weed that will never attain it's full potencial. Best of luck, I hope you can improve your current batch. I'd redry and seal it up. In extreme cases I'll use a vac sealer and watch it closely. This seems to always bring the scent and taste out.

Make sure your weed is dried in complete darkness. Light degrades THC, making it less potent and will turn your herb brown, or "amber" as this occurs. The moisture doesn't help either.


----------



## Growdude

Just dont over dry it, do like jman says and jar it up and check it every so often , you dont want to jar it up for good if it still feels slightly damp or wet but not a crispy critter either.

So open and close the jars too prolong the drying process.

IMO flushing is not the issue, never is.


----------



## BBFan

:yeahthat: 
Flushing has nothing to do with it.  If it was then you could flavor your smoke by adding flavors to your water-

But the real issue is your weed is not yet properly dried.  Chlorophyll breaks down (mostly) through the drying process.  Be careful you don't end up with mold.  It should not smell "green" when it goes into jars. JMO.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey NoOne    do you know what stain it is?


----------



## NoOneInParticular

No clue as to what strain they are, I did yet another no-no and grew from kept seeds from prior bags (and God only knows how old those seeds actually were, 2 years old minimum).  I know they're sativa, but I couldn't tell you if they were a hybrid or pure sativa or what variety.

The stems are snapping audibly, the outside is definitely more dry than what I would normally buy...  And now that I've harvested what remained of the plants, I'm starting to realize that my sniffer isn't what it used to be and it doesn't smell the same as my fresh harvest (so maybe it's not the "green" smell I thought I had been smelling, I don't think it smells like pine needles like I've read about but it definitely doesn't smell anything like what I'm used to).  It's hard to describe, but the word I'll use is interesting...  It has been thoroughly checked for mold daily, none as of now.  I'm quite sad at the moment, we started them in January and to have the possibility of it being all for nothing makes me a saaaaad panda because the bulk of what we grew is in the bags.


----------



## leafminer

Something I have not seen mentioned.
Bud cures nicely. Leaves don't. 
I cured some Aurora bud and got it dead right, it had no 'green' smell to it and it did have a really spicy aroma, like cinammon, mint, and a bit fruity.
I also tried curing some trim that came from the same plants. Exactly the same. But the trim still smelt quite 'lawnmower' even after curing 3 months.
So I deduce that this is the best reason for trimming carefully before drying.


----------

